# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  صيغ سبب النزول

## ربا

صيغة سبب النزول :-
الصيغ التي ترد فيها أسباب النزول على قسمين :
الأول : قسم صريح وهو أن يذكر الراوي _ الصحابي مثلاً _ قصة أو واقعة أو سؤالاً أو حادثة أو نحو ذلك ثم يقول: فأنزل الله كذا وكذا، أو يقول: فنزلت هذه الآية، أو يقول سبب نزول الآية كذا وكذا، فهذا يكون من قبيل الصريح وله حكم الرفع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأنه لا يحتمل أن يكون من قبيل التفسير من الصحابي حتى نحكم له بالوقف.
الثاني: غير الصريح وهو: ما يعبرون عنه بقولهم: نزلت هذه الآية في كذا، يعنى أن هذا مما يدخل في عمومها ومعناها؛ فهذا النوع ليس له حكم الرفع. 
مثال ذلك : ما أخرجه البخاري من حديث حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه في قوله تعالى: ( وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ )(البقرة: من الآية195) قال : نزلت في النفقة. " فهذا غير صريح، فقوله:" نزلت في النفقة " يعني أن مما يدخل في معناها النفقة.
مثال آخر: ما أخرجه البخاري أيضاً من حديث نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله تعالى عنهما: أنه كان إذا قرأ القرآن لم يتكلم حتى يفرغ منه. يقول: فأخذت عليه يوماً فقرأ سورة البقرة حتى انتهى إلى مكان؛ قال: تدري فيم أنزلت ؟ قلت : لا ، قال : أنزلت في كذا وكذا، ثم مضى . يعني أنه مما يدخل في معناها.
وهنا تنبيه لابد منه: وهو أن بعض الروايات التي نقول إنها وردت بصيغة صريحة؛ قد نجدها إذا استقرأنا الروايات أحياناً في بعض المواضع غير صريحة، بل أحيناً قد تأتي في أول الرواية بصيغة صريحة، وفي آخرها بصيغة غير صريحة أو العكس، فيقال: إن التقسيم السابق بناء على الغالب، أي: أن الغالب أنه إذا قال الراوي سبب نزول هذه الآية كذا، أو ذكر الحادثة ثم قال: فنزلت هذه الآية فإنه قصد بذلك سبب النزول، وليس مقصوده التفسير، لكن هذا باعتبار الغالب وقد يكون الأمر على خلافه، ونحن نعرف أن كل قاعدة لها شواذ، فالقواعد أغلبية، هذا غاية ما يقال في هذا الأمر .
ومن الأمثلة على ما ورد في رواية بصيغة صريحة، وجاء في موضع آخر بصيغة غير صريحة؛ أثر ابن عمر السابق الذي قال فيه: نزلت في كذا وكذا، وهو يقصد قوله تعالى: ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ)(البقرة: من الآية223) فهذا الأثر جاء عنه في موضع آخر بصيغة صريحة.
وقد يأتي الأمران في نفس الرواية،ومثاله: ما أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه عن البراء رضي الله عنه في قوله تبارك وتعالى : ( وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا)(ال  بقرة: من الآية 189 ) قال : نزلت هذه الآية فينا، فهذا غير صريح، لو بقينا معه لقلنا هذا من قبيل التفسير، وليس من قبيل سبب النزول، ثم قال : كانت الأنصار إذا حجوا فجاؤا لم يدخلوا من قِبَل أبواب بيوتهم ولكن من ظهورها، فجاء رجل من الأنصار فدخل من قِبَل بابه فكأنه عُيِّر بذلك فنزلت: ( وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا)(البق  رة: من الآية189)فقوله: " فنزلت " بعد الواقعة هو من قبيل الصريح، فهنا في نفس الرواية نجد في أولها صيغة غير صريحة وفي آخرها صيغة صريحة .
ومن أمثلة الصريح فقط: ما أخرجه البخاري من حديث البراء رضي الله عنه قال: لما نزل صوم رمضان كانوا لا يقربون النساء رمضان كله، وكان رجال يخونون أنفسهم، فأنزل الله: (عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ )(البقرة: من الآية187)" فقوله: فأنزل الله. هذا من قبيل الصريح. 

من سلسلة المهمات في علوم القرآن للدكتور خالد بن عثمان السبت حفظه الله
سلسلة أنصحكم بالإستماع إليها فهي مفيدة ونافعة

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

شكر الله لكم

----------


## أبو أيوب الحنبلي

> أو يقول سبب نزول الآية كذا وكذا،


هلا أعطيتني مثالا على هذه الصيغة حفظك الله ؟

----------

